# Motorhome storage



## 93999 (May 1, 2005)

We're new to motorhoming and have limited parking available so does anyone know of anywhere in the Cheltenham or Gloucester area where we can have a reasonable, secure site to store our motorhome while not in use?? Grateful for any help or suggestions


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi mandm

not sure in what context you are using reasonable. if it's cost - cheap & SECURE storage don't go together.

there are 3 entries for gloucester in the MMM services directory 2005

1. Bredons Hardwick Caravans 01684 772321

2. Magdaw Leisure Storage 01453 791831

3. Pendock Estates 01684 833462

good hunting


----------



## 93999 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi Smifee
Will investigate those details you sent

Cheers


----------

